# Trenton Hassell...



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Should be joining Kevin Garnett in the Defensive First Team this season. The guy is an amazing defender and has shut down many players. Just held Peja to 5-15 shooting (12 pts) while the Wolves took first. Peja didn't even get a look at a 3-pointer... 

First Team Defense:

Kevin Garnett
Trenton Hassell
Ron Artest
Tim Duncan
Ben Wallace

*Also, HOLY **** why isn't anyone posting in the T-Wolves forum!?!?! We are friggin in 1st Place and have a Franchise-Best 55 Wins already!!! 3 Games left...

Go Wolves!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Hassell being in the NBA First Team Defense is not likely to happen. Bruce Bowen is far ahead of him, so maybe he will be in the Second Team or maybe Third.


----------



## EddyCurry4MVP (Jun 1, 2003)

Well i loved his defense when he was in chicago and i wish we would of kept him but paxson must have seen something better in linton johnson well any way keep him if u can


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

:upset: @ those coaches!

Only one vote for Trenton? That is so far bull....!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

only alwod melo to 2 points in game four and those 2 points were on a break away........


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

He's a great defender he helps the wolves to be the first team in the NBA


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think he's a way better defender than Kobe. And Bowen? He's overrated as it is. Hassell is where it's at. He should be first team next year, no questions asked.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

bowen is a better defender than hassell. no question. i dont see hassell being 1st team anytime soon b/c there is garnett, artest, bowen, duncan and others at the forward spot or if you qualify him as a g then u have to compete w/ overrated star kobe n others. he has a better chance as a guard but isnt as good as bowen and wouldnt make it as a forward


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is the reason why we are where we are, wally can't play defense


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*over-rated*

hassell can't get no respect around the league. it's ok though because it shows where it matters: in the box score, and from the hometown players/fans that appreciate what he does. hassell is an unbelievable defender and has done far more than i ever expected when the wolves signed him. he is a must-keep for the years to come. kobe is not that great of a defender as it is. when you have shaq behind you guarding the hoop, it is alot easier to take risks and to force people away from the lane. take shaq off that team and there is no all defense team for kobe, no recognition at all either. hassell can play with the best of em', and i am thrilled that we have found a diamond in the rough. he is a great piece to the wolves puzzle.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> bowen is a better defender than hassell. no question. i dont see hassell being 1st team anytime soon b/c there is garnett, artest, bowen, duncan and others at the forward spot or if you qualify him as a g then u have to compete w/ overrated star kobe n others. he has a better chance as a guard but isnt as good as bowen and wouldnt make it as a forward


Well to begin with Hassell is a guard, no doubt about that. And he is right up there with Bowen and Artest in terms of perimeter defense. He should've been on 1st team over Kobe easily, but I don't know how he wasn't on 2nd team. And he only got 1 vote for 2nd team!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

1 vote for the second team is ludicrous. He should have at least been there for goodness sake. Who did a better job than him that's on the second team?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 1 vote for the second team is ludicrous. He should have at least been there for goodness sake. Who did a better job than him that's on the second team?


Exactly.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's just popularity. Man, this voting is bad.

http://www.nba.com/news/alldefensive_040426.html

I'm sure JVG or Poppovich would take Cliffy Robinson for defense over Hassell or Marion.  

Heck, look at the snub team

C - Dalembert
F - Rasheed
F - Marion
G - Hassell
G - Wade


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not sure about Jeff Van Gundy.


Hell, I know how Popovich is feeling toward the T'wolves. I'm sure he's betting on Bowen anyways.


----------

